
Treating crime as something to be cured rather than punished - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/jul/24/violent-crime-cured-rather-than-punished-scottish-violence-reduction-unit
======
sadris
Violent criminality is 55% heritable:
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10519-011-9483-0](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10519-011-9483-0)

So they're just under half correct.

